
Apple Wants to Bypass Carriers and Deliver Data Directly from Satellites - switchstance
https://www.fastcompany.com/90446468/apple-wants-to-bypass-carriers-and-beam-internet-data-directly-to-iphones-via-satellites
======
uptown
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21843503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21843503)

